# Britain's Got Talent 2010



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
Spelbound to win!​
If you haven't seen them watch this!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

They were fantastic


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow!  We didn't do skipping like that when I was at school!!!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yeah they were fab although  I did like the singing accountant too


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Spelbound were great but like PW i also liked the singing accountant he had such a nice voice. 

My friends son almost choked on his pizza as he tried to copy the regurgitator.........for safety reasons i dont think the regurgitator should have been shown on tv.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

ooh diddnt see the regurgitar but it dosent sound nice!!!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

fuzzier said:


> My friends son almost choked on his pizza as he tried to copy the regurgitator.........for safety reasons i dont think the regurgitator should have been shown on tv.


Ant & Dec did say 'Don't try this at home' and to be fair it's quite a talent 

My DH was ready to put a bet on that Spellbound will win but I'm sure some little kid with a big voice will be along soon enough to become the favourite 

The singing accountant guy was a great singer but they were making out like he was Subo the 2nd. Like he was a real dweeb & I don't think he was.


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

OMFG what is with the wood chopper person!?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dh's Face was a picture on saturday night when he realised he'd placed
a real money bet _before_ Spellbound were picked to go to the live shows 
now I just need to spend a fortune voting for them so we win our bet and have some extra pennies  
and the irish Jig man doesn't win!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

what is this "lady gaga" about why woud we want another one...I like Lady Gaga but this dude is killing me


----------

